# 1st Grooming..... And Oh SO Cute!!!



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Brutus is 16 weeks today and we had him groomed for the first time. Needless to say that I was nervous, but when I picked him up I was pleasantly surprised!!!! He is so cute and you can actually see his eyes again


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awwwww! What a precious little face!! He looks great!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

You just gotta love that face!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh no!!! The eyes! They are visible and they are doing the "I wuv you so much...... May I have a cookie?" look. Puppy eyes are my weakness. He needs a cookie for being so cute.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

So very cute!
I just love this little face.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He looks so handsome!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a cute face.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

So cute. A successful first grooming. Usually there are just horror stories that keep me from ever getting anything other than the paws/legs/sanitary trim. Maybe one day I'll be brave and end up with a cutie like yours.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

What a cutie, that makes me think even more about doing the same to Coach... not having much luck with the at home grooming. How long did they cut his coat to?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is so cute. I love the expression on his face.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, adorable! he sure has the puppy dog eyes DOWN pat! LOL


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

lkwilson said:


> What a cutie, that makes me think even more about doing the same to Coach... not having much luck with the at home grooming. How long did they cut his coat to?


I had his coat cut down to 1 1/2 inches. It is long enough that he still has a little of the shaggy look but not too scruffy! I love it! I was so nervous but was like a little girl when I picked him up!!! :whoo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks wonderful - your groomer is a keeper! I love the look on his face - so adorable!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Brutus looks great,I just love the cut!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You sure got a winner there. Love the look.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute! Cute! Cute! Do you have pictures before the groom?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He does look darling! Agree with Linda, would love to see before groom pictures.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love is new cut. He must have been a good little guy for the groomer to do such a nice job! I found this photo painting I can't remember if I posted it for you or not. The picture must not have shown his tan coloring. Maddie and him have similar markings


----------



## eso (Nov 1, 2009)

Seriously adorable!!


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG.....he is stunning. His facial expressions are great!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

Brutus is adorable. I love his facial expression. Your groomed did a great job.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Your darling Brutus looks so much like Kirby after his first grooming I can hardly believe my eyes! Just a precious pup you have and it looks like his groomer knows exactly how to groom a beautiful boy like Brutus!

I will try to hunt up the photo of Kirby and post it....It's hard to believe his first grooming was over 8 years ago...Time goes by so fast ~~


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So adorable!!!!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

So cute! He looks like such a little man.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was so in love with that photo of Brutus and the expression on his face that I had to play with it. I love his eyes.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I was so in love with that photo of Brutus and the expression on his face that I had to play with it. I love his eyes.


Very nice. Such a great subject!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! Very expressive! 

Love your pics! How do you get him to look at you like that??


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow Gerri that is great!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Gigi. I'm hooked on photo painting now, my latest obsession.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Just a beautiful boy and the artwork of him is lovely, too.


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

West End Girl said:


> Absolutely adorable! Very expressive!
> 
> Love your pics! How do you get him to look at you like that??


He never looks at me like that, but he was SO exhausted from his grooming that he was staring at me like he was drugged. I'm pretty sure he was sleeping with his eyes open lol! I think he was saying "mom, can you get that camera out of my face and can I puh-leeze go to sleep now?!?!


----------

